# entertainment center design help



## mikefish34 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello, new to site and would like help with ideas on entertainment center for my gameroom. i need to know if it would be easier to build a 2x4 frame and skin it with some nice cherry or walnut plywood. i have a bunch of cherry boards i would like to use. or should i make regular cabinets and put in. Also i live in Dublin Georgia and would like advice and help with where to get hardwoods and cabinet plywood, Home depot does not have what i need. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Woodfinder.com should help to locate hardwood. Is the plywood 3/4? If so no need for 2xs


----------



## mikefish34 (Dec 9, 2011)

was thinking of skinning 2x4 framing with 1/4 inch ply on sides and 3/4 on bottoms and shelves


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

It depends on wt quality u want. 1/4 ply will creat waves on the surface it won't look good


----------



## mikefish34 (Dec 9, 2011)

good point. i guess it would be better to make as three seperate cabinets and screw together and to wall. Thank you! What plywood would you use to build this? I have a bunch of cherry hardwood to use for face frame and trim.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

3fingers said:


> It depends on wt quality u want. 1/4 ply will creat waves on the surface it won't look good


What? I have often used 1/4" ply for sides and backs. Never seen any "waves."

George


----------



## mikefish34 (Dec 9, 2011)

i guess it would not matter on inside where it does not get seen much and maybe use 1/2 or 3/4 on outside.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The only reason I would stick build a cabinet is if there was no other way. What I mean is that there may be protrusions, either in the structure, or with an array of plumbing or venting, or ducting, or piping, to include electrical, that would make installing a completed cabinet in place a hassle to fit (as in cutouts).

Framing out and cladding the frame is in many cases more work and allows for more deviation in exact measurements and spacing. Framework still has to be connected to itself. With whatever thicknesses or dimensions there are to work with there is a loss of space. That method also can make installing drawers and shelving more of a challenge.

My recommendation would be to start with 3/4" plywood, and join with rabbets and dadoes with glue, clamps, and fasteners if possible. A frameless cabinet can be made which utilizes less hardwood than a face framed one. If the cabinet has to fit into an alcove, scribe pieces for the fronts can be configured to fit walls that are out of square.

I find it easier to work on fixtures in the openess of the shop space. If the initial measurements, and details of the area are correct, installing becomes matter of fact. Finishing becomes easier, than done in place.

If there are surfaces of the cabinet, like the sides that will be visible, then I would use Cherry plywood if the fronts/doors/drawer fronts will be Cherry. With extensive experimentation, it's possible to use a species other than Cherry plywood, and make it look like Cherry plywood. For a DIY'er, I'd say doing that would be a stroke of luck to come even close.

Here is a thread with some additional feedback:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/built-vs-built-look-8033/













 







.


----------



## mikefish34 (Dec 9, 2011)

3fingers said:


> Woodfinder.com should help to locate hardwood. Is the plywood 3/4? If so no need for 2xs


 what is 2xs


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mikefish34 said:


> what is 2xs


Two by fours, two by sixes, etc. Also written 2x4, 2x6. 2xs are dimensional construction lumber (usually softwood) that are called 2x, but their actual thickness is 1.5".












 







.


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

Agree with everything cabinetman said. Don't use 1/4" for exterior.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Take a look at my picture of my entertainment center. It is three pieces made in the garage and assembled in the house. 3/4" Oak ply and 5 different hardwoods. Case construction with faceframe and doors. Much easier to make in sections when you only have a 32" entry door in house!


----------

